

Facebook Co-Founder Joins VC Firm - hackhack
http://www.pehub.com/34567/campaign-capitalist-chris-hughes-joins-general-catalyst/

======
numair
Chris is a brilliant, down-to-earth guy. If you have a great deal and want VC
backing and a great guy to join your team, definitely consider going to him.
And to the guy who posted something about how hiring a Facebook co-founder is
a stupid move -- you, and the rest of the haters on HN, need to get over your
utterly obvious jealousy and insecurity. None of you have any clue what you're
talking about (including that guy from Harvard).

~~~
volida
in HN we use reply to respond to that someone we don't agree without
generalizations.

------
bharris
Hughes was also in Fast Company today branded as "The Kid Who Made Obama
President."

[http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/ellen-mcgirt/strike-
indicato...](http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/ellen-mcgirt/strike-
indicator/third-act-chris-hughes)

------
aliasaria
The VC world needs more awesome people like Chris Hughes. This is a win for
the startup community.

------
pclark
what is an Entrepreneur-in-residence?

~~~
rms
Paid to have an office in the VC firm and sit in on pitch meetings with new
companies. May help bring new deals to the partners. May have his or her own
companies that may or may not be funded by the VC in question.

The local state owned biotech investment fund calls them "Executives in
Residence" which I think is really funny.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entrepreneur_In_Residence>

------
whokebe
I don't know anything about the man in question, but it's at least a 55/45 bet
to short a VC firm that hires a Facebook founder.

Too bad you can't short-sell VCs. :(

